# Any good Tricks?



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

I just taught my whitefaced pied cockatiel to spin in a circle when I say "spin", What trick should i teach him next? What tricks are good???

~half-moon & Solo


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

You could train him how to speak, wave, come when called, or come out/go back in his cage. (sorry, thats all i can think of right now )
Have fun!


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

How would you train to speak?


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Im not sure if Solo is a male or female so I dont know if i could teach him how to talk...and idk how to either


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

half-moon said:


> I just taught my whitefaced pied cockatiel to spin in a circle when I say "spin", What trick should i teach him next? What tricks are good???
> 
> ~half-moon & Solo



*Hi, Is this the kind of thing you had in mind??
B.J's. FIND IT.
A simple bit of play enjoyed by all birds once they learn it. You will need a few plastic bottle tops. 
The trick is for you to hide a tiny piece of a favourite treat under a top & encourage your bird to look for it. 
When your pet is happy to knock over the one top for his treat, Add another couple of tops but don't let him see which you hide it under. 
After a few days most birds will knock over as many tops as it takes, to get to a favourite treat. 
Remember the smaller the treat, the longer the game will last...B.J. 
*


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

*Hi Or you could try this...

B.J's. TEACHING YOUR BIRD TO TALK

It's a one size fits all, as it has to be, to cover the maximum number of birds. This program applies to both 
sexes but I shall refer to him to make writing easier. 
The talk training treat I would select would be one I could share with the bird, like, cake, biscuit, currants, 
nuts etc, etc. & a cup of coffee, (not for sharing.) 
Keep the bird in its cage, this helps him to focus & makes the feeding of the treat food easier. For instance 
the cage bars help prevent him taking a big bite. 
The smaller the reward piece the more eager he will be for more. 
Don't worry about him gaining weight. A fly around the room will soon burn off any excess fat.
My training session lasted no longer than 20 min approx, with a max of around 4 
sessions per day. If you want to go on for longer just be aware that the attention span of birds can be quite 
short if they get bored. 
Sit by his cage & show him the reward & let him have a little taste. 
Say 'hello' & take a bite yourself, make it a small one, your teaching him to talk, not to mumble through a 
mouthful of cake...The bird seeing you reward yourself after saying a word, would be encouraged to try his 
luck, for a share of the goodies.
Repeat the 'hello' slowly about 10 times & pretend to take a little bite each time. 
Pause after the 10th time & give him just a little peck of the treat to keep him interested & focused. 
Sometimes you will get his interpretation of hello, which you should reward immediately with a peck at the 
cake. 
Work on him till the word is as good as it is going to get before moving on. 
Each step (lesson) takes as long as it takes.
In lesson. 
(1) Teach him to say, 'Hello'. Once he's got it, move on to the next.
(2) Teach him to say, 'Hello how'. Having mastered the two words together. 
(3) Teach him to say, 'How are you'. 
You will be surprised how quick some words are picked up. 
Don't be in a hurry, just remember how long it took you to learn to talk..
It might be a good idea to teach your bird your phone number*


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have learned my lucky and cookie to give me a kiss when i ask for one


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

well this is my birds favorite game and what he would do is fly to the other bird or in your case the other person and he would never stop... plus its great exercise and it shows him to follow vocal commands... hope this helped


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Omg thank you everyone!!!!
bird junky the talking post was rlly helpful! im gonna try it!
solo's wings are clipped right now(i bought him with clipped wings so he can't fly), so i cant teach him to fly to me yet
An i really wanna teach him to gove me kisses! that would be so cute!!!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## CaitlinT (Jan 21, 2011)

A trick I rather like is the colour game, with a two different coloured counters(I use little wooden circles) doesn't matter what they are as long as they are the same thing in diff colours - contrasting colours helps a great deal.
Parrots eye sights is wonderful and they see colour well - teach them to select the colours on command. Doesn't sound overly impressive but I think it's a real brain teaser for the little guys.

Firstly teach them to peck one colour by itself(in this example green and red). So with only the green item on display, every time the bird pecks the green item, say 'green' in a clear voice, use word/click and reward. This my take some encouragement, such as tapping a gesturing at the item but they soon realise your game. Keep doing this until every time you say 'green' your birds pecks the counter.
Do exactly the same thing with only the red item on show, your command being 'red' - should be much quicker this time round.
And, you guessed it, show the bird both colours at the same time, giving the command for one colour at a time. At this point poor birdy can get quite confused. Stick to your guns and only reward for correctness. Go back to just green, show both and only ask for green. Then go back to just red, show both and just ask for red. This step helps the bird truly understand your game. As always, keep your lessons short and stop if boredom sets in.

I've got my guy to correctly identify green, red and blue now, he gets so concentrated - although he can get a bit confused sometimes and does occasionally get annoyed and just peck everything XD


----------

